# What happens when you hit 10,000 posts?



## Hillsilly (Aug 22, 2013)

Am I the only one curious about this? Is the 1DX the pinnacle of the rankings? Or do you become a 1DC? To me, advancement to a 1DC seems a little odd...I know it sells for more than the 1DX, but being a photographer, I wouldn't really consider it an upgrade. I guess we'll find out in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Aug 22, 2013)

...Exactly how much do you have to post about to get there in that kind of time?  ;D

Jim


----------



## RGF (Aug 22, 2013)

Hillsilly said:


> Am I the only one curious about this? Is the 1DX the pinnacle of the rankings? Or do you become a 1DC? To me, advancement to a 1DC seems a little odd...I know it sells for more than the 1DX, but being a photographer, I wouldn't really consider it an upgrade. I guess we'll find out in the next couple of weeks.



Are you planning on posting a lot???


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 22, 2013)

Just start a thread about how DXO agrees that Nikon DR is superior because of newer sensor technology, corporate vision, and because it is not APSC and how canons plan is to go MF..... If that doesn't generate 20,000 posts, I don't know what will....


----------



## Cali_PH (Aug 22, 2013)

The site sends you an email to stop spending time here and go outside and use all that photo gear you've been posting about.


----------



## Dylan777 (Aug 22, 2013)

Jim Saunders said:


> ...Exactly how much do you have to post about to get there in that kind of time?  ;D
> 
> Jim



Neuro is almost there ;D He has 9900ish posts.


----------



## alexanderferdinand (Aug 24, 2013)

Whats the name of the MF- Canon?
That should fit.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 24, 2013)

alexanderferdinand said:


> Whats the name of the MF- Canon?
> That should fit.


 
Its called the imaginary camera and takes a infinite number of posts to get there.


----------



## Daniel Flather (Aug 24, 2013)

The pinnacle is _test_

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?action=profile;u=203866


----------



## RomainF (Aug 26, 2013)

Cali_PH said:


> The site sends you an email to stop spending time here and go outside and use all that photo gear you've been posting about.


 ;D


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 27, 2013)

> What happens when you hit 10,000 posts?



I'm going to guess...nothing out of the ordinary.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 27, 2013)

Was I right?


----------



## serendipidy (Aug 27, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Was I right?



I've never seen you wrong ;D


----------



## Click (Aug 27, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Was I right?



Congrats for your 10000 neuro.

Thanks for your personal involvement in this forum.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Aug 27, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Was I right?



Well... All of a sudden my zoom rings twist the other way and it gets momentarily dark when I fire a flash, but that could be a coincidence. ;D

Jim


----------



## serendipidy (Aug 28, 2013)

Click said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Was I right?
> ...



Ditto...I've learned a lot from his posts.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Aug 28, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



But seriously, what they said.

Jim


----------



## Click (Aug 28, 2013)

Congrats _CR Geek_ !


----------



## Admin US West (Aug 29, 2013)

Click said:


> Congrats _CR Geek_ !



As the first member to break 10,000, it seemed like we should do something special for him. We thought about awarding him a 200-400L, but not for long


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 6, 2016)

*Re: What happens when you hit 20,000 posts?*



neuroanatomist said:


> > What happens when you hit 10,000 posts?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to guess...nothing out of the ordinary.



I wonder what happens next... ;D


----------



## Orangutan (Dec 6, 2016)

*Re: What happens when you hit 20,000 posts?*



neuroanatomist said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > > What happens when you hit 10,000 posts?
> ...



World didn't explode.


----------



## Orangutan (Dec 6, 2016)

*Re: What happens when you hit 20,000 posts?*



neuroanatomist said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > > What happens when you hit 10,000 posts?
> ...



I am curious, though: are you one of those people who sleeps 4 hours a night, or just very efficient with your time?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 6, 2016)

*Re: What happens when you hit 20,000 posts?*



Orangutan said:


> World didn't explode.



Well, that's a relief! 




Orangutan said:


> I am curious, though: are you one of those people who sleeps 4 hours a night, or just very efficient with your time?



Around 5 hours a night, _and_ time efficient while awake.


----------



## Click (Dec 6, 2016)

Congrats for your 20000 neuro. 8)


----------



## Mikehit (Dec 6, 2016)

Hmm - registered July 2013, 
10,000 in Aug 2013 
20,000 in Dec 2016

Slowing up are you in your old age? 

Sleep 5 hours a day, ablutions 1 hour per day, work 9 hours (including lunch), 2 hours eating.
That leaves 30 minutes to write his 8.6 posts per day and 6.5 hours banging his head on the keyboard at another talentless post from AvTvM.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 6, 2016)

Mikehit said:


> Hmm - registered July 201*3*,
> 10,000 in Aug 2013
> 20,000 in Dec 2016
> 
> Slowing up are you in your old age?



Registered July 201*0*, so pretty much on pace. 

Need reading glasses in your old age?


----------



## ethanz (Dec 6, 2016)

Mikehit said:


> 6.5 hours banging his head on the keyboard at another talentless post from AvTvM.



Lol

Congrats Neuro


----------



## Mikehit (Dec 6, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> Mikehit said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm - registered July 201*3*,
> ...



I knew that. My brain said '2010' but my fnigers said '2013'. 
Stupid fnigers.


----------



## lion rock (Dec 6, 2016)

Remember Y2K? People stock up on food, water etc., and all the promised computer issues.
We're still chucking along in 2016, getting to 2017 soon.
Its just a boring number.
Only thing is we learn from one another; Neuro is the a wealth of information.
-r


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 7, 2016)

Mikehit said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Mikehit said:
> ...



I know about Stupid Fingers, I just had a new nerve couduction study, Carpal Tunnel is back in both hands plus neuropathy. My right hand can barely control my mouse, and tasks like opening a jar, or turning the key to start my car are very difficult.

I have tried many keyboards and pointing devices, but I'll probably have more surgery. Its very hard to use a camera after surgery and even more difficult to edit photos, so I'll time it for a slow period


----------



## lion rock (Dec 7, 2016)

Hope you get treated.
Still do what you can, you get well.
-r


----------



## ethanz (Dec 7, 2016)

Clicking the shutter button hundreds of thousands of times can't be good for carpal tunnel. Neither can gripping and holding a five pound camera for hours.


----------



## jhpeterson (Dec 7, 2016)

Hillsilly said:


> Am I the only one curious about this? Is the 1DX the pinnacle of the rankings? Or do you become a 1DC? To me, advancement to a 1DC seems a little odd...I know it sells for more than the 1DX, but being a photographer, I wouldn't really consider it an upgrade. I guess we'll find out in the next couple of weeks.


Being the owner of a 1DC, I'd like to consider it an upgrade. Not that my 1DX is much of a slouch, but since the 1DC cost more it has to be better.


----------



## cellomaster27 (Dec 7, 2016)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Mikehit said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



Have you considered chiropractic care? I'd give it a shot, even if you're set on surgery. It wouldn't hurt!  I hope that you will get well soon... I had carpal tunnel syndrome before and it ain't fun.


----------



## Hillsilly (Dec 7, 2016)

Congratulations! 20,000 posts is a very impressive milestone.


----------

